# 2010 hoyt target bows ? your thoughts please



## Bear Foot old (Sep 22, 2005)

vantage all the way.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Contender w 3000 limbs and spirals


----------



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Contender w 3000 limbs and spirals


I am 6'-5" with a 31.3" draw length. I have both the Contender Elite with XT3000 limbs and spiral cams and two Vantage Elites with XT2000 limbs and spiral cams. That gives them about the same ATA length. Both are great combinations for tall/long draw archers. At the moment I lean toward the Contender Elite, but that may be just because it is newer to me. The Vantages are about one year old, while the Contender Elite is a few months. I don't think you can go wrong with either of these two combinations.


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

erasmu said:


> I am 6'-5" with a 31.3" draw length. I have both the Contender Elite with XT3000 limbs and spiral cams and two Vantage Elites with XT2000 limbs and spiral cams. That gives them about the same ATA length. Both are great combinations for tall/long draw archers. At the moment I lean toward the Contender Elite, but that may be just because it is newer to me. The Vantages are about one year old, while the Contender Elite is a few months. I don't think you can go wrong with either of these two combinations.


thats kind what iv read, 50\50 either way.thanks all


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

You may want to consider a custom job from Hoyt. A guy I was shooting with at NFAA Nationals was shooting a Vantage Elite with XT3000 limbs and Spirals. The ATA was almost 46" and 8.5" B/H and his arrows were still gettng at least 270FPS. He said Hoyt did it for an extra 100 bucks.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

I'm just shy of 6'7", 31.5" draw, shooting a Contender Elite with 3000's and Spirals. Love the bow. Shot the Vantage as well, nice holding bow. I was a little turned off by the fact that a lot of pros tried the Vantage and then went back to shooting their Ultra and Pro Elites, and now this year the majority are shooting the CE. 

I couldn't be happier with my Contender Elite, seriously doubt I would be disappointed with the Vantage Elite. The real question is what color are you going to get? :wink:


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

SteveID said:


> I'm just shy of 6'7", 31.5" draw, shooting a Contender Elite with 3000's and Spirals. Love the bow. Shot the Vantage as well, nice holding bow. I was a little turned off by the fact that a lot of pros tried the Vantage and then went back to shooting their Ultra and Pro Elites, and now this year the majority are shooting the CE.
> 
> I couldn't be happier with my Contender Elite, seriously doubt I would be disappointed with the Vantage Elite. The real question is what color are you going to get? :wink:


i suppose that IS the real question.Im so confused they all took really good,even the solid colors. i like the orange but i already have an orange bow. both of the fusion colors are awsome but im not sure again, cause all black or all white also look really sharp.


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

how about you all post some pics of target hoyts for me and make this decision a bit easier, PLEASE?


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs (Feb 8, 2010)

- - > All black !!


bo-w said:


> i suppose that IS the real question.Im so confused they all took really good,even the solid colors. i like the orange but i already have an orange bow. both of the fusion colors are awsome but im not sure again, cause all black or all white also look really sharp.


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs (Feb 8, 2010)

Will do !!


bo-w said:


> how about you all post some pics of target hoyts for me and make this decision a bit easier, PLEASE?


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

thanks Id appreciate it . anyone on here have a pic of the red fusion ? id like to see a real pic of that one. thank you all
Bo


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

Here's a couple of mine in Cobalt Blue. I also have an Ultra Elite that I just built up and powder coated white. It looks pretty good but the Contender in blue is a thing of beauty. This years Blue Fusion looks great as does the Red Fusion. Personally, I think the Orange is the worst of all the colors.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

Here's a picture of Wilkey with a Red Fusion CE, and Cuz with a Blue Fusion CE. I love the white strings with red servings on Wilkey's bow.


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

thank you Steve:thumbs_up


----------



## ArrowStar1 (Jun 10, 2008)

I have a picture on the classified adds for my Contender Elite in Red fusion for sale. The pictures on the Hoyt website doesen't do the color justice.


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

ArrowStar1 said:


> I have a picture on the classified adds for my Contender Elite in Red fusion for sale. The pictures on the Hoyt website doesen't do the color justice.


I found it earlier really nice bow


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

ArrowStar1 said:


> I have a picture on the classified adds for my Contender Elite in Red fusion for sale. The pictures on the Hoyt website doesen't do the color justice.


Looks 10 times better in person than it does on the web.


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

SteveID said:


> Looks 10 times better in person than it does on the web.


I agree i believe im going with the VE in red fusion, i havent decided wather or not to go custom with black cams and pockets or leave them silver?


----------

